# Dominic's first haircut



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dominic is celebrating his 7 months old with a fresh and clean look! This afternoon his groomer came over and did a wonderful job with my boy. I'll post here his before and after. I hope you enjoy his look as much as I do. 

Here is him waiting for Gretta. I let him roll and run and get wild right before his grooming appointment, top knot free and as my husband's says, his Rastafarian look!










Now look at what I got back! 





































And to finish, a small video. Isn't he gorgeous? My little bundle of joy :wub:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYlbwPgGIY4


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He looks fantastic!!!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, he is gorgeous! Such a great cut on him!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He is gorgeous. And I think the groomer did a great job. This will be my inspiration when Gustave is ready for his modified town & country haircut. 

Such a good feeling when you can trust a groomer. Now give that sweet boy some kisses from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> He is gorgeous. And I think the groomer did a great job. This will be my inspiration when Gustave is ready for his modified town & country haircut.
> 
> Such a good feeling when you can trust a groomer. Now give that sweet boy some kisses from me.
> 
> ...


And I got the inspiration from the picture you've sent me last night. Thank you for all the support through those long 2 hours while I was waiting. Give Gustave some love from us.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww, what a cutie!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dominic looks great. I really love the haircut....the groomer did a great job!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dominic looks so adorable with his new cut! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

He is very handsome. This is a great cut. He looks happy with it too


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

OOOO I love his haircut!!! I'm going to copy it and take it to the groomers. Laurel's hair is so wild and out of control , I think she'd look good in that cut! So handsome Dominic!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the cut and the video! Good boy Dominic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

This is how his hair looked before after being a good boy 








And this is right after some play time!








He loves to roll on the rug and its so playful, it was getting hard to keep up. Plus it's so cold at night and his chest was getting matted from the cloths. 

Thank you for all the kind words, I feel happy that you guys like it. 

Here is another video that shows his cut very well
http://youtu.be/32MQxB8XaI0



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> OOOO I love his haircut!!! I'm going to copy it and take it to the groomers. Laurel's hair is so wild and out of control , I think she'd look good in that cut! So handsome Dominic!!!


Thank you! I can't wait to see her before and after. Maybe they can go out on a date rocking their new hairstyle! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The pic of Dominic before his cut is exactly how Laurel looks! Thanks, the video is great, can't wait to see Laurel in Dominic!s haircut! I'm going to make an appointment on Monday.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Love his haircut and the video is adorable


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Very cute haircut on Dom! The Town and Country cut fits him very well  I love the video of him barking at the "dog" :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe thank you all. He looks so cute and little and lovable. I'm so glad his groomer could pull this off. 
Here is some new pictures







And here he was barking at Chloe the Golden Retriever from our neighbors. He doesn't know how little he is, does he?









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Cute cut!!!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Handsome boy! He looks great!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Where is my look alike Laurel, says Dominic 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I really like his haircut and it really suits him, I might aim for something like this when Sammy's hair grows I like it that much.


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Great haircut. He's a handsome guy I will def keep this style in mind for the summer. Right now, we are in a growing out phase.


----------

